
The End of Education - hiq
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_End_of_Education
======
rsbartram
No it can't be. I have prove that education still exists. If we look at
education as a life long process, starting but never really stopping we would
have a better educated society. LA Tech News strongly supports early and
continuing education at all levels. [https://latechnews.org/eric-garcetti-
helps-youth-find-tech-j...](https://latechnews.org/eric-garcetti-helps-youth-
find-tech-jobs/) [https://latechnews.org/stem3-academy-open-house-
november-4/](https://latechnews.org/stem3-academy-open-house-november-4/)

